# Height of benches, tables, floor standing power tools.



## Woodenitbenice (Oct 21, 2011)

I was just wondering if I am the only one who is not compatible with the standard height at which benches, table tops, etc. are made. When I look at things like table saws, jointers and such on the showroom floor the standard height is way too low for me to work comfortably. All that bending over limits how long I can stay at it. I built a stand for my current table saw which places the top at a height at least 6-8 inches higher than normal. I built my router table to sit up higher as well.

Since I may be in the market for a new table saw I am wondering if anyone else felt the need to deal with this issue. It does not seem like raising up something like a Grizzly 0715P as much as I would like is really feasible. Even a contractor type saw like the Ridgid 4512 or Craftsman 21833 might not work too well unless I removed the legs and replaced them with a shop built something or other like I did with my present saw.

I'd like to hear from others who might have done something along these lines successfully.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm 6'4" and near sighted so I like everything higher than it comes from the factory. I have the Grizz 715p and raised it 7" by simply putting round (could have used square) blocks of wood under each leg (foot?). Works fine, no stability issues. I made it 1/2" higher than my bench so it could serve as an outfeed table. You can see how I did it on my shop video.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

When you make a workbench for using hand tools with the rule of thumb is to stand straight with your arm to your side and your palm flat to determine height. I'm wondering if there's any rule for power tools? Maybe the same rule might apply.


----------



## Woodenitbenice (Oct 21, 2011)

gfadvm: Glad to hear that the Grizzly 715P could be elevated that much without any stability problems. In my case it is not my height that is part of the problem. I am only 5'10" tall. But even so I feel much more comfortable working with tools that are more elevated. I have been this way since way before my age and physical condition became a factor but now even more so.

Craftsman: I guess I wasn't built to follow that particular rule of thumb. I wonder whose thumbs they use to make up those rules.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

You can make it any highth you want to…there is no set rules…..depends on what you are most comfortable with…one thing: if you make them all the same highth or real close,(say a 1/2" difference) then it'll be easier if you want to use your work table or outfeed tables. For me, haveing a very bad back, and only 5'8", all of my tables, saws, router table, etc…...all are about 42".....I built a riser for the t.s….way too low from the factory (34").....I like things high up to keep from having to stoop over so much….but that's just me.
You can do it any way you want…it's your shop and your tools….you dictate…don't let someone else….We all have our own ideas how to do things…...do itway..you'll be happier…..


----------



## Woodenitbenice (Oct 21, 2011)

Rick, I am in a similar situation and can't bend over too much for any length of time. I was a little concerned about the stability of raising something like the Grizzly 715P up very much but it looks like it can be done. But I do sometimes wonder why the standard from the factory height is so low. I guess most folks like working that way.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Bill,

I understand completely about the bending…it's a real killer for me..sounds like for you too…. I don't know wnything at all about Grizzly table saws and other machines…Is it on legs, or is it a cabinet model ? I think either way it can be done….Example: Take a look at my blog *"A new look for an old workhorse*", and you'll see what I mean. I took an old Craftsman t.s. that I had for years and built a saw cabinet doing away with the standard legs that came with it…The cabinet made it more stable, plus extra storage, and dust collection. But I have a Delta Unisaw w/ cainet, and I raised it up several inches for some relief…. About 34" has always been the standard highth for saws…..I think they are too low, and a lot of the jocks on here feel the same way, so they raise them up at a comfortable highth….Some like them low for things like hand planing, scraping, sanding, etc…I don't use hand tools hardly at all just for that reason…..I'm a power tool person.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You could always pour a concrete "footer" for your cabinet saw. Maybe cast it onto a gym mat or something to give it a bit of cushion and bite? It wouldn't be much fun to move around, so you might want to pour it where it will stay Shouldn't be any stability issues there.


----------

